# Vet Fund



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

Hi guys,
As a teen who does not have tons of money at once I’ve been setting money aside for a vet fund in case of emergencies and just general health related costs. So far there is a little under 100CAD built up which I know isn’t enough, but I’m still adding whenever I can because this is important to me and my budgie. I would like to know, in your opinion, what a good number to aim for is. Of course I won’t stop when I reach my goal, I just want an idea.
Thanks in advance

Asho


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Asho,
It's great that you have funds set aside for the vet, prices vary depending on where you are so what I pay may not be representative of what your costs would be. I suggest you choose an avian vet and give them a call and ask what their fees are for a basic exam and a test on the droppings, not a culture but a fecal smear and then at least double or triple that amount. For a bit under $100 I can get an exam and a fecal smear for one bird. Medication, blood work, x-rays,hospitalization are all extra and can get quite pricey depending on how extensive things need to be and can end up well over $1,000, hopefully you will never run into a situation where that is required.


----------



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

Hi Cody, thanks for your response. I have called in our vet and a general check up costs about $70. However I’m not sure what that encompasses, whether it’s just a look and go or a more thorough examination, which I hope is the latter.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at this article it will give you an idea of what an exam should consist of.
https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Physical-Exam-Description.pdf


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

This is a great idea :thumbsup:. So many times we hear sad stories of teens and kids who have a budgie needing veterinary care, who have no money and parents unwilling to help. 

Veterinary care can get quite expensive, especially if you have an emergency or something serious going on. Hopefully it will never come to that, but it’s always best to be prepared .


----------



## Asho (May 28, 2018)

Thanks you guys. The pdf was very helpful. The vet I called is a strictly avian vet so hopefully I will get all that is listed.


----------

